# Your favorite Muay Thai fighter?



## Red Ranger (Nov 26, 2008)

Or one that you try to be like or whatnot?

Personally I'm an a huge John Wayne Parr fan. His style has a lot of influence on mine


----------



## jarrod (Nov 26, 2008)

i don't follow sport muay thai or k-1 as closely as i'd like to, but i really liked ramon dekkers.  also, ernesto hoost was
 amazingly fluid especially for his size.

jf


----------



## newmartialartist (Nov 28, 2008)

My favourite muay thai fighter is Ramon Dekkers for sure.  He is crazy.  He's my idol.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 29, 2008)

Erneto Hoost was always fun to watch, he had great technique for his weight class.  

Older Peter Aerts fights were great to watch before he got old, hurt his back and switched his gym.  He really could KO people with just about anything and his leg kicking was brutal.  

Buakaw is great to watch for his kicking skills.

Ramon Dekkers has to be my favorite though for the combination of skill and heart.  He really did throw everything with intent to KO and NEVER fought for a decision.  Which, oddly enough cost him some decisions.


----------



## Bangis (Dec 6, 2008)

I like Buakaw Por Pramuk as far as K1 MAX but as far as full Muay Thai rules, I like Anuwat Kaewsamrit and also Jomhod Kiatadisak's presence in the ring.  It's borderline cocky.


----------



## thaistyle (Dec 21, 2008)

Ramon Dekkers, Baukaw, Rob Kaman, Jon Wayne Parr and of course my instructor Vince Soberano aka Vince Kaewsamerit.


----------



## Kwai_Tua_Noi (Jan 4, 2009)

If its all time fave then it has to be Samart Payakaroon. He's so badass that he did normal boxing and still kicked *** lol

in present it has to be Buakaw. He is just too hardcore. Especially how he likes to toy with his opponents but the guy is so humble IRL


----------



## Thunder Foot (Jan 4, 2009)

I personally love Buakaw Por Pramuk if we are talking about K-1 competition rules, which is more of a kickboxing style. 

For Muay Thai, my favorite is Namsakoi "The Emporer" Yuthkarnkomtorn. He's very sharp and his rhythm is combinations is excellent.


----------



## nakhon phanom (Feb 1, 2009)

sakmongkol situchoke, love how he owned dekkers when sak was just 17.
also love jongsonan fairtex


----------



## TehEl1te (Feb 17, 2009)

I love watching Buakaw fight. He's so powerful, one of my inspirations!


----------

